# Silver Efex Pro Plugin - Folder where files are saved



## slbowen (May 4, 2013)

I keep my images on an external Drobo.  For some reason Silver Efex is saving the files to c:\Images.  I want them stored with the original files.  I'm not finding how to do this (does anyone know).  Thanks.

Susan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2013)

Lightroom should be creating a TIFF/PSD file which it then passes to Silver Efex, and that should be stored next to the original file as normal.  Is that getting created ok, before you save it in Silver Efex?


----------



## slbowen (May 4, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Lightroom should be creating a TIFF/PSD file which it then passes to Silver Efex, and that should be stored next to the original file as normal.  Is that getting created ok, before you save it in Silver Efex?



Victoria: Yes it appears in Lightroom next to the original (right away) but the file itself is being saved on my C drive (which I don't want).  Thanks.

And it doesn't seem to always happen... some get saved on my Drobo drive.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2013)

You'll need to talk to Nik in that case, I'm afraid.  LR's handling it correctly, but Nik's doing something odd.


----------



## slbowen (May 5, 2013)

Victoria: You may be right, but let me share what I've since discovered.  I went to move the files from the C drive to where I want them (from within Lightroom so it would know where they are).... and to my surprise I discovered that in addition to various tiff files in the folder there were about 50 duplicate copies of my raw files (which therefore wouldn't copy over).  These files also exist in folders on my Drobo drive.  So I had 2 copies of the original raw file and 2 copies of the .xmp files.  Usually (if changed) the more recent .xmp was on my C drive.  So I don't know if this problem originated with the import of the files or what.

I cleaned everything up.  I'll keep an eye on my C drive to see if it happens again and if I can determine when the problem happens.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 5, 2013)

Very odd indeed!


----------

